# 2 dumb questions on glass bedding



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

1. I have an A-bolt 7mm mag, wood stock. Is it worth my time to glass bed in the wood stock, or does the nature of wood make this a useless procedure.

2. I have recently seen a device that can be installed in the stock that can be adjusted to dampen the barrel. It uses a set screw and a small spring loaded device. You can "tune the barrel for your load.....Does this work, and can it be used in conjunction with the glass bedding.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Instead of trying gimmicks, I'd first play with loads. My 7MM Eurobolt, A bolt with european style stock, shot acceptable butnothing great. Got a deal on some Nosler 154gr loads and groups went sub inch. First group I fired with them had all the holes touching. Yours may be like mine and just prefers the heavier bullets.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I highly doubt glass bedding can be called a "gimmick". With as many people that do it, I think it is pretty well established and proven. Now those rubber deresonators(sp?) you can put on your barrel might be a gimmick, but glass bedding doesn't qualify.

I would definately play with the loads a bit before I spent more money on the rifle though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Play with loads first. You might not have to do anything.

If it still doesnt shoot like you want, bed it. You can do this yourself with an acra-glass kit, pretty simple process when done carefully. Glass bedding will have more of a "noticeable effect" on a wood stock.

As for the barrel attachments, yup. I think Laite nailed that one.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Glass bedding creates uniform consistent pressure on the barrel and action. Typically, lighter weight barrels benefit more than heavy varmint barrels, from what I have read and seen.

Free floating is self explaning, relieves all pressure on the barrel.

There is also pillar bedding, and others.

Some choose to bed the action and recoil lug, some total bedding, depends on the person and rifle. I have a buddy that beds all his varmint rifles and can't argue with his results.

Typically, a good bed job will relieve most wood stock warp issues.

All my rifles with sporter weight barrels and wood stocks are totally glass bedded in the actions and barrel.

All my varmint rifles have the actions bedded, and the barrels free floated.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I personally bed & float all my wood stocked rifles...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

laite319 said:


> I highly doubt glass bedding can be called a "gimmick". With as many people that do it, I think it is pretty well established and proven. Now those rubber deresonators(sp?) you can put on your barrel might be a gimmick, but glass bedding doesn't qualify.
> 
> I would definately play with the loads a bit before I spent more money on the rifle though.


If I read him right I think he was talking more about the spring loaded thingger!

Mine are all floated and bedded!

Takes one more factor out!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Every rifle is different, and what your trying to control is the small undetectable to the eye barrel whip that occurs when you fire your rifle. That can be controlled by varying your powder, your depth of bullet seating, your primer, or bedding pressure on the forearm, or a movable barrel weight at the end of your barrel like the Browning Boss System.

I gave my oldest son my Winchester Win-light in 300 Win Mag. That rifles groups ¾ inch with, if I remember right 4 lb or pressure on the fore end. Take away pressure, or add pressure and the groups opened to 2 inches. I had often thought of a spring tension system to build into the fore end drilled all the way through with three our four silicone heads to match barrel diameter. I just never got around to making it, but I would have perhaps tried for a patent.

I have on of those barrel de-resonators on a Browning 300WSM. It already gets ½ inch groups and nothing got better or worse with the de-resonator. I suppose if there was a way to move it back and fourth on the barrel microscopically it would work like the Boss System. Not sure though. It hasn't done anything for me. The system your talking about sounds just like what I wanted to build.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah I was talking about the spring thing, not the bedding job. Loads are easiest to do as long as you find one that is readily available when you need it. Even then, manufacturese make small changes during the production run. Just giving a alternate choice to making a permanent change to the rifle.


----------

